# GeekVape Avocado 24 RTA Tank



## Cobrali (18/4/16)

This looks interesting..
*
Product Introduction*

With the bigger capacity in 5ml, *GeekVape Avocado 24 RTA Tank* is an upgraded version of Geekvape Avocado RTA. Inheriting Genesis structure and velocity style dual post deck, Avocado 24 is easy to build and refill. You will enjoy perfect flavor experience with Avocado 24.

*Parameters*

Height of tank: 33mm

Drip tip height: 10mm

Diameter: 24mm

Capacity of tank: 5.0ml

Color: silver

*It comes with*


1 x GeekVape avocado 24 RTA
1 x Replacement glass tube
1 x Wide bore drip tip
1 x 510 drip tip
1 x Replacement ceramic block
1 x spare parts polybag
1 x Allen key
1 x 510 adapter 
Simple packing. Customary Packing from the factory, the packing is subject to change without notice.

*GeekVape Avocado 24 Features*


5ml capacity with 24mm diameter
Easy to build with genesis structure and big velocity style deck
Perfect flavor experience
Available for single or dual coil
Easy to fill
Drip tip replaceable
PEEK insulator 
*How to fill: *un-lock the hinge lock system on deck and then fill the tank. 
*Coil building: *you can build single or dual coil for vaping.

http://www.heavengifts.com/GeekVape-Avocado-24-RTA-Silver.html


----------



## Crittilian23 (19/4/16)

Almost got the normal avo then this popped up.


----------



## Cobrali (19/4/16)

Yeah..now i am wondering if i need another tank as this looks good..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA (19/4/16)

I wonder what timeline we're looking at before this hits SA. My Avo is already in my shipping basket and I'm wondering if I should order or not.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (19/4/16)

If you dhl..by next week..if you snail mail, it will prob be in the shops before yours does..lol! I found that out with my indestructible..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> I wonder what timeline we're looking at before this hits SA. My Avo is already in my shipping basket and I'm wondering if I should order or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fasttech is taking preorders with an estimated lead time of 44 days before they can ship it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (19/4/16)

44 days....  #AgNeeFokkitMan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/16)

PreOrders!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cobrali (19/4/16)

So who will get it here first? Heavengifts or fasttech or our own local suppliers?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/4/16)

K


Cobrali said:


> So who will get it here first? Heavengifts or fasttech or our own local suppliers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I like to wait for locals purely because I dont like no after sale service.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (19/4/16)

I'll also wait... I like supporting our local vendors. Race is on... Who will be first.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (19/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> I'll also wait... I like supporting our local vendors. Race is on... Who will be first....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We cant race unless someone preorders it..come! Someone preorder it and see if you can get it before pur local vendors! Lol!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/16)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (8/5/16)

Excuse me, but let's call it what it is, a RDTA. 
Still like it though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (8/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


>




And I am waiting for this very eagerly! I can drip without having to drip!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (8/5/16)

I have 2 paid for on preorder from my seller of choice, but they are still several weeks away from being delivered to me. The two 22mm Avo's in use will hold me over until they come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

